# Rear view mirror



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone got a rear view mirror they are selling for a r32 gtr?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I think ebay is going to be my friend here lol.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Ive got one gère mate £15 delivered


----------



## My_Names_Buck (Jul 10, 2018)

Finally sorted one thank you


----------

